
10 Famous Microsoft Interview Puzzles - dogma
http://www.mytechinterviews.com/10-famous-microsoft-interview-puzzles
======
wakeupthedawn
Some of these are really easy, and others might be a bit difficult if you
haven't seen them before. I had to solve to pirate gold one during an
interview without know the answer. I was pretty proud to get it, and the guy
could tell I hadn't seen it before.

Here's another one: You have a circular table that's about 1 meter in
diameter. You play a game against a single opponent where you take turns
placing quarters onto the table. You keep doing this until there is a turn
when there is room on the table for additional quarters. If this happens on
your turn, you lose, If this happens on your opponent's turn, you win. You
have the option of choosing to go first or second. Which should you choose and
how should you play?

